# Pinnacle erkennt DV-Camcorder nicht



## Spock55000 (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich habe es jetzt eine Woche lang versucht, vergeblich - mein Pinnacle 8.12.7 erkennt meinen Sony DCR-Pc 330E nicht. AUch andere PC erkennen den nicht.
Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen?
Ich weiß net mehr weiter ich muss dringent etwas aufgenommenes auf den PC ziehen.

System: WinXP Prof Sp1
             NEC Firewirecontroller
             weitere Infos auf Anfrage...

Danke euch

mfg

Spock


----------



## goela (27. Dezember 2004)

Gehen wir die Sache mal ganz von vorne an.

Firewirekarte sauber installiert?
Kamera per Firewire angeschlossen und ist im Gerätemanager (Bildbearbeitungsgeräte) sichtbar?

Bitte um Antwort!


----------

